# I am so angry at entitled people



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

This morning I took Gypsy for a walk in the recreation area about a mile from our house. The area is bisected by a river running east to west. The north side of the river is for bicycling and on-leash walking. The south side of the river is for off-leash walking. Of course we are on the north side given my dog's history of aggression to other dogs. 

We ran into another couple with their dog off-leash, surprise surprise. This in and of itself I am used to. People are unaware of leash laws all the time and it isn't necessarily obvious how the rules of the park are set up. I have Gypsy sit until they wrangle their dog and get it on leash. As we are passing, I tell them good morning and explain that they can hike off-leash on the other side of the river. 

Instead of thanking me for the information, the woman responds in a totally catty, condescending tone that they know the rules and they have lived in the area thirty years (implying much longer than I have since I'm younger). I ask her why they weren't following them. "We didn't think anyone else would be here" (On a _Sunday_ morning?) Well we saw you coming and put our dog on leash so there's not a problem." I explain to them that if I had been coming around a blind corner, there could have been an altercation. The lady just shrugs and says, "I'm sorry you're upset," in a voice that suggests anything but and walks off. 

I just do not get how these entitled people think it's okay to take away my right to walk my dog _safely_ in public spaces when there is a perfectly good off-leash hiking trail _less than fifty yards away._ Apparently the inconvenience of driving three measly minutes to get to the other trailhead parking lot is more important than my safety, my dog's safety, and their own dog's safety. And being snide about it to boot. 

Gypsy was a perfect angel by the way. She has seen light years of improvement over the past year. I am considering writing a letter to the editor of our local paper but I am not sure if that is the best way to vent my frustration or not. Maybe suggest additional signage to animal control?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am glad you and Gypsy were safe, no harm done. I am sorry your walk was ruined by rudeness too. Maybe next time, take pictures, then write......


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

I read what you wrote and I am not sure if they were entitled or stupid. Oh wait it could be both.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

We were in a situation today that I wouldn't call similar, but this man certainly felt as though he was above the rules  we were cleaning our house today and I look out our front window and their is this guy, mid 30's, who's black lab was taking a dump in our front yard. I saw that he had a shopping bag in his pocket, but he wasn't getting it out. He starts to walk away and my mom bursts out the front door telling him to pick up his dog's mess. He starts to run but when he saw my dad (who is over 6 feet tall) walk outside, he stops and starts giving my parents excuses like "I have a big dog" (not sure what he was trying to prove with that one) My mom response "we have a big dog to, and always pick up after him". The guy rips out his shopping bag and starts to grab at the ground were his dog had pooped (I don't think he was really picking anything up though, at least not all of it). He then said "he does this for miles!" I guess saying that his dog takes little dumps every mile or so. And my mom said something along the lines of "if your dog poops you clean it up, doesn't mater how often he does it." The guy runs of shaking his hands in the air and having an equivalent of a tantrum. Lol funny but very sad. I guess he felt like because he jogged miles at a time that he was above having to clean up his dog's piles, even if they were right in someone's yard.....sigh


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Lobo, if his dog 'dumped' for miles, lets hope he had more than one bag..


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

You would hope so, but he brought his one bag without the intent to use it, so I don't know that more bags would have helped. But yes you would think so  my neighborhood is a popular place to walk and bike, but unfortunately has its share of irresponsible pet owners, who don't clean up after their dogs. I am actually going to write to our local news paper about this issue, and ask that we get those (not sure what they are actually called but I will find out before I start writing) dog poop stations, we're a poop bag and a trash can are provided. My neighborhood is a 3 1/2 mile circle, so people actually come from other areas to run with their dogs. We get a lot of human and dog traffic, the result is poop full poop bags thrown into the woods and piles of waste on/near the sidewalks. 

Off of my soap box now  as I am sure you can tell I feel very strongly about cleaning up after your dog. I guess it would be on my list of PET peeves (see what I did there) Hehe


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh I hear ya! Last summer when Ky was still reactive I would always leash her as soon as I saw another dog (her recall is stellar so that was never an issue). I would then politely ask people to call their dog / keep their dog close to them ... 99% of people can't do it.

I'm not in an off leash area either (so technically I am in the wrong too), BUT i am in the middle of the woods! I do believe tho, that if you are going to have your dog off leash you had better be able to call it back to you and get it under your control. 

I had some guy yell at me that if my dog was reactive she shouldn't be off leash ... I pointed out that she wasn't off leash (because I'd just leashed her LOL) ... and yet, he still couldn't get his dogs to come to him. 

I pointed out to him that if he actually had control of HIS dogs, he probably wouldn't be such an idiot to me!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Ugh, what jerks. Unfortunately I don't think there is anything you can do about it. They were well aware that they were in the wrong and they just didn't care. Don't write a letter to the newspaper because it won't solve anything.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Folks can be butts at times. We recently had to do a two week regimen of nightly applications of ear medicine, as Java had managed infections in both ears at once. Because of this we were watching him closely to keep his ears dry, especially when he was off leash. 
At our local off leash area there are a couple kiddie pools for cooling or rinsing dogs after exercise. The unwritten procedure is if needed you put a couple inches of water in the pools, then dump them when you're done.
We'd been there for about 45 minutes, and were planning on maybe another 15 min or so when a lady showed up with her husky's. When she started to fill one of the pools I went over, and politely asked if she could wait until we had gathered up Java, and explained about keeping his ears dry. (For the record, Java's recall is almost non-existent, but we've only been working on it for a short time.) Her condescending response was basically it wasn't her fault and if I couldn't control him then maybe I shouldn't be a dog owner. Come on lady, I only asked that you wait 10-15 minutes before putting water in the pool!
She started filling the pool and in less then 2 seconds Java went from sitting beside me to lying in the water! He didn't get his ears wet, but now I had an unnecessarily wet dog to dry off before putting him in the truck.

Now before the "you were wrong for not controlling your dog", or "dog parks are horrible" or "you're not a very responsible dog owner" comments come rolling in, remember, this was about dealing with the folks who think their poo is without odor. I asked the lady as we left why she wasn't willing to let us gather our dog and leave before filling the pool, and her reply was something to the effect she could do what she pleased because she lived in the area.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

dansnow said:


> Folks can be butts at times. We recently had to do a two week regimen of nightly applications of ear medicine, as Java had managed infections in both ears at once. Because of this we were watching him closely to keep his ears dry, especially when he was off leash.
> At our local off leash area there are a couple kiddie pools for cooling or rinsing dogs after exercise. The unwritten procedure is if needed you put a couple inches of water in the pools, then dump them when you're done.
> We'd been there for about 45 minutes, and were planning on maybe another 15 min or so when a lady showed up with her husky's. When she started to fill one of the pools I went over, and politely asked if she could wait until we had gathered up Java, and explained about keeping his ears dry. (For the record, Java's recall is almost non-existent, but we've only been working on it for a short time.) Her condescending response was basically it wasn't her fault and if I couldn't control him then maybe I shouldn't be a dog owner. Come on lady, I only asked that you wait 10-15 minutes before putting water in the pool!
> She started filling the pool and in less then 2 seconds Java went from sitting beside me to lying in the water! He didn't get his ears wet, but now I had an unnecessarily wet dog to dry off before putting him in the truck.
> ...


Rent a 6'8" Tattooed Dog Walker and go back.. It was not her, it was she was not terrified enough.. Minor hindrance. Drive my truck, no-one honks, drive my daughters new car, honk honk honk, same principal...

SGCSG


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Rangers_mom said:


> Ugh, what jerks. Unfortunately I don't think there is anything you can do about it. They were well aware that they were in the wrong and they just didn't care. Don't write a letter to the newspaper because it won't solve anything.


I am not going to write a letter giving specific instances, like what happened today. This is just a problem that has only grown in the last few years. Our neighborhood is really a beautiful place, and I hate going on a walk and smelling dog poop (I smell enough of that at home lol). Often times I will clean up the pile if I spot it, but I am fairly certain that if we got a few doggy poop disposal stations, that the amount of waste on the grass by the sidewalk, as well as the full bags tossed half-hazardly into the woods, would be greatly decreased. 

Our last dog daisy, was on the front page of the news paper because my father wrote a letter about her being unjustly sprayed in the face by the BG&E guy who was checking our meter. He didn't knock on the door to see if we were home to put our dog away, he just went around back and she started barking like crazy at him, but was safely contained in our yard. Well he was "scared" so he sprayed her in the face with pepper spray THROUGH the fence, while walking toward her! My dad saw everything through the window and ran outside to confront the man. Well the guy started running when he heard the door open, almost made it to his car to, but my dad caught him and asked him what he had done. Anyway it was very scary, and the vet thinks that cysts developed in Daisy's eyes a direct result. My dad wrote a letter to the news paper right after the incident, not bashing the company but simply telling what happened. After that BG&E agreed to pay the vet bill, and made a few new policies for their employees to follow. 

I realize that writing a letter might do nothing, but we have lived here for 16 years and this is the worst it's ever been. I am taking a composition and Rhetoric coarse and it's all about the art of respectfully and tactfully arguing on paper, I figure if I am taking this coarse I might as well try and use the skills I have acquired







. I figure instead of whining about it to my family, I can try and do something. If nothing comes of it OK but if something does, I'd be fine with that too


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the OP - Maybe write the letter, let it sit for a while, re-read it and revise it and see if you want to send it. I've written them about a woman being attacked (I called the cops), a dog being hit and the driver not stopping, and mistaken info in the paper. I've also written letters of comendation to the editor.

If they publish your letter, it might give other people pause when they consider letting their dog off lead in restricted areas.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very little scares me more than an off-leash dog running up on my DA on-leash dog. There is a leash law here, but stuff happens, and the outcome very likely would not be good for anyone involved.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, if their dog was under control, and they were able to leash him without incident, I think you are over-reacting. Yes, there are laws, and well, I guess we all bend them somewhat -- do you go 5 or 10 miles over the speed limit, ever? 

If no one is around, unclipping the lead in an on-leash area isn't the end of the world. It is like going 10 miles over, if you get caught, you get a ticket and have to pay it. Shucks. Got caught. Whoop-te-do. 

Taking a dog aggressive dog to a public park is ALWAYS a possible problem, from slight irritation to all out dangerous. Just because dogs are on leash, does not mean their owners are going to keep them at their sides and 100% under control, and yes, the dogs might precede them around a blind corner, and there you are with your Tasmanian Devil going ballistic. Who then is more at fault, the person with the friendly, GR or lab, tripping along in front of its owners, or you with a dog you know has issues? 

Most of the dog-dog issues I have had have been with people having their dogs out on lead, and they were dog aggressive dogs, and they were not careful enough with them, and have not kept them far enough away so that the dog would not react. My dog can walk along and pass other dogs without issue. Should I keep my dog 50 yards away from every other dog because those dogs _might _be DA? No. If your dog is DA, it is up to you, to keep your distance. People don't though. They feel they have the right to walk these dogs and let them agress toward mine, even when mine is heeling properly at my side and ignoring them. 

I understand that you have an issue with your dog and you are trying to work on it, or manage it properly. Dogs off-lead can be a set back for sure, but dogs on-lead can as well. When you have a problem dog, you need to be creative and find areas to work with your dog, not just where dogs _should be_ leashed, but where they are unlikely to be at all. Parks are probably not the best place for you and your pooch, because people are likely to be more free with their dogs in parks. Take him on walks on sidewalks in the business section. If you see dogs there, they will be leashed. Take them where there is traffic, if you see dogs there they will be leashed, and hopefully under control. 

Don't take them to parades where there is bound to be other dogs. They don't belong there, they have a problem (I was at a parade today). At parades, dogs that are there should be good with EVERYONE, and not weirded out by horses, or battons or sparkly stuff, lights, people throwing boxes of candy at them. And you got to expect dogs to walk along MUCH closer than normal. Reactive dogs shouldn't be there period. 

I have a bitch who has gotten into several serious fights with other bitches of mine. She will take on any of my other dogs, and for this reason she has never been bred, and I keep her separated for her own safety. She is not reactive to outside dogs. But when I saw that the park had another car in the drive, I kept her on lead. When walking back to my car, I saw the other person there, and they had a dog with them. A Yorkie-mix. It wasn't on lead. It was reactive. It came over, circling, barking, and lunging at us. A quick LEAVE IT, and HEEL, kept Ninja by my side and kept the little dog from being eaten. It circled us, snarling at us all the way to my car. The owner could not control it by calling it, nor catching it. It did not belong in a park, on lead or off. My dog on the other hand, even though the park is an on-lead park, would have been fine off-lead or on. 

I think your other owner has a point, and a reason to be less that totally sorry for your problems. She did not cause your dog to be DA, and she did not bring a DA dog to a public park.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Tasmanian devil? No. I wouldn't have my dog out and about if she weren't under control. She just stood there. 

I wasn't mad that they had their dog off leash. I was mad that they chose to use this side of the park when they could have easily gone to the off-leash side. And the rudeness. I understand that in general there are dogs in parks and that you need to watch where you are going. What they were doing was just inconsiderate.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Over reaction or not, I do understand. This happened to me on a public, dog friendly, leash only beach over the summer. Woman took her dog off leash (black lab/pit mix) and it charged at us. She just stood there and was like "Oh calm down, he just wants to say hi". I simply pointed out that the signs everywhere stated her dog had to be leashed. About 5 other people laid into her though. Nobody likes someone who thinks they are above the rules, it makes it unpleasant for everyone. She never apologized either, gave ME a dirty look as I walked past later and her dog was leashed. Okay then...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Both letter and signage suggestion. Agree with middle to let it sit before sending. You go to that side - much like on highways where there are slow lanes - because you want to have your dog on a leash, and be around those who are of like mind, for whatever reason.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

> I am actually going to write to our local news paper about this issue, and ask that we get those (not sure what they are actually called but I will find out before I start writing) dog poop stations, we're a poop bag and a trash can are provided. My neighborhood is a 3 1/2 mile circle, so people actually come from other areas to run with their dogs.


I used to walk in a park that had built doggy bag holders. They used some wide PVC pipe with a fist size circle cut near the top and another near the bottom. They capped the top and bottom. The pipes were hung vertical on a post. People using the park would put their plastic shopping bags into the PVC bag holder. It was bring a bag or two or take a bag or two. There were plenty of folks who recycled their bags this way and they were never empty. 

We also live on a leash only beach but it is common to release dogs who are playing well. We have also done that with our previous old girl. But the common courtesy is that when another dog comes along everyone clips on their leashes. We were annoyed with one family that made the excuse that they didn't bring a leash because they couldn't find theirs. "but don't worry, our dog is friendly"...oh how many times do I hear that one. Even friendly dogs don't get along with every dog they meet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is not a dog who likes or appreciates strange dogs in her face. Is she DA? Probably so but she doesn't go looking for trouble, she minds her own business when out in public and I expect other dog owners to respect that, (tho that sometimes isn't the case), as I respect them.

My dog is under MY control at all times, Have I had incidents with idiot dog owners who let their "Oh my dog just wants to say hi" roaming/loose/ no obeying leash signage/laws. Of course. If they don't 'like' my way of handling things,(which is usually PUT YOUR DOG ON A LEASH) oh well, keep your dog on leash and there won't be an issue.

Comparing speeding and having a dog offleash (breaking the rules) is not a good comparison, if you get caught speeding you'll get a ticket, if your golden retriever who just wants to say "hi" is offleash and gets in my dogs face, YOUR going to have a vet bill.

I know what my dog will and will not do, and I have every right to take my dog anywhere I choose ON LEASH/obey the law/signage and expect others to do the same. If they can't, well then "they' should be the ones keeping their dogs at home. And yes, it is also about common courtesy


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Adherence to rules......LOL. I have long since given up on the notion that rules and regulations are meant to be observed and practiced by all.....it's just a simple reality, of which I am certain I am guilty of at times as well. However, the attitude you had to deal with is the part that gets me going. Once the exchange reaches a point where the offender exhibits an indignant attitude i.e. ".....the woman responds in a totally catty, condescending tone that they know the rules and they have lived in the area thirty years..." is the moment where I respond in kind. Perhaps, an opening volley of ..." ohhh..I get it, you're the exception...you know..rules are for all the rest of us but not you...thanks for clearing that up..I'm curious, how do you achieve that status so I can be just like you?"

People who blatantly (with an "in your face attitude") do not follow the rules in these types of situations need to be ridiculed to the extent so they will not want to cross paths with you again...and maybe, just maybe think twice the next time before they choose to be so cavalier about the rules set forth in a particular situation. Allowing these bozos to continue with impunity only emboldens them.

I say...give 'em a dose of their own crap....or unfortunately seek out a new area where rude and inconsiderate people are not present...I think I read about a place like that....

SuperG


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Masi is not a dog who likes or appreciates strange dogs in her face. Is she DA? Probably so but she doesn't go looking for trouble, she minds her own business when out in public and I expect other dog owners to respect that, (tho that sometimes isn't the case), as I respect them.
> 
> My dog is under MY control at all times, Have I had incidents with idiot dog owners who let their "Oh my dog just wants to say hi" roaming/loose/ no obeying leash signage/laws. Of course. If they don't 'like' my way of handling things,(which is usually PUT YOUR DOG ON A LEASH) oh well, keep your dog on leash and there won't be an issue.
> 
> ...


Gosh, but I'm always disagreeing with you. The speeding analogy, is not such a bad one. Every time you have your dog off-leash it will not get its face ripped into and get a vet bill, just like every time you are going 10 miles over you are not going to veer off the road and hit a ditch to avoid whatever the dude in front of you just did. But speed limits (rules), and leash laws (rules) are there for a reason. We limit speed to make driving safer, so there are fewer accidents. We put limits on dogs to make that safer -- fewer trips to the vet for something avoidable.

I obey the leash laws for the most part. But I do like to work/train off lead in areas that are free of other dogs and for the most part people. If someone comes, then I will always click my lead on -- that is common courtesy. Suggesting that because there is a section for dogs to be off-lead, then dogs should not be off-lead anywhere else, ever, well, I think that thinking is erroneous. The half-acre fenced dog-park we have in the tri-county area is no place to try to work with a dog off lead. But because it exists, people think dogs everywhere else should be trussed up constantly. 

The problem here is that the lady who didn't tether her dog to herself, rubbed the lady with a tethered dog the wrong way, by not cow-towing properly when called up for her misdemeaner. People need to get over themselves a bit. If you have a dog that needs more work, then you have to be a bit more hypervigilent. And if someone has their dog off-lead where it oughtn't be, you need to call over and tell them to get their dog. Yes, they should see you and just do it. Chances are that is still going to tick you off though. What we are really ticked off about is not that someone is going a couple of miles over, but that we aren't. It is not that someone has their dog running about happily without a care, but that our dog cannot be trusted to do so. So, because our dog has a problem, or our leadership is faulty, we are mad at everyone else who can be more free with theirs, and we are going to go find a cop, or write a letter, or complain to the park authority. 

I'm tired of Lions.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Selzer, I'm not quite sure you understand the situation, maybe because I did not explain it clearly. The on-leash side of the park is tiny compared to the off-leash side. If the lady wanted to exercise or train she had several hundred acres to do it in.

Do you also think it is ok for people to play water polo in the lap lanes of a public swimming pool when there is a bigger open swim area right next door?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kaimeju said:


> Selzer, I'm not quite sure you understand the situation, maybe because I did not explain it clearly. The on-leash side of the park is tiny compared to the off-leash side. If the lady wanted to exercise or train she had several hundred acres to do it in.
> 
> Do you also think it is ok for people to play water polo in the lap lanes of a public swimming pool when there is a bigger open swim area right next door?


Ah well, I live in an area where we have no dogs allowed on beaches, leash or no leash; 1/2 acre area for dogs off-lead for 3 counties, and we don't have any lap lanes in any public swimming pool around here. In fact, I don't think there is a public swimming pool. There is the YMCA, but you have to have a membership, and that is just an ordinary pool with no differentiation between lap-lanes (whatever those are) and free swim -- which really doesn't exist because you have to pay, one way or another, unless you swim in the lake. 

What's water-polo?

I guess people must be pretty entitled in your area. LOL!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Water polo is a really fun team sport sort of like football but in a pool.

Our YMCA has designated times for lap swim vs. free swim and sometimes does half and half.

We have many off-leash areas: the park I was in, two college campuses, athletic fields. It's a very dog-friendly small town and there is really no reason people can't find a place to exercise their pet. I realize that is not the case everywhere. We are also next to the national Forest which is all off-leash.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If there isn't a fence or gates that separate an on-leash and an off-leash area, I wouldn't expect people to follow the rule about a small creek being the boundary. Any free/open space without a designated "off-leash" area I would almost expect to have off leash dogs all around.

Im not sure, but by your idea that a national forest or park is all off leash, I think you're just following what people tend to do and not actual laws. I'm fairly certain all national parks are on leash areas, and people just tend to let their dogs go off leash and the Rangers either don't have time or resources to deal with off leash dogs unless an issue arises. So I'm not sure what the actual law is in the area you're talking about is, but I will have a hard time believing that the law actually states that north of a river is one thing and south is another...it's way too ambigous and still very dangerous because my dogs can easily swim across a stream or river.

I live in an area where we have tons of county parks, and they're all on leash but it tends to be more of an off leash area especially if your dog is under control. We also have county dog parks in many of these parks which are fenced off and clearly give a boundary between the two areas. If there wasn't a clear boundary, I would never take my dog to that area and expect to not see an off leash dog in an on leash area.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well we have Lake Erie on our northern boarder of Ashtabula County and all beaches are off-limits to dogs. We have the Geneva State Park -- don't be caught there with your dog on anything longer than a six foot leash. There is East Park here in Jefferson, a little plot of land with some woods, a pavilion with some picnic tables, and an old climby thing for kids, and a soccer field, and one of those construction johnnys -- I am serious that is the length and breadth of the park, but it is totally an on-leash park. 

There really is no place in our county where dogs can legally run loose. However, our leash law is written so that if your dog is under your reasonable control, you have satisfied its requirements. So, I can legally walk my dog around and about here, without a leash, so long as she is well-trained, and I am careful and considerate.

If I want to take the dog somewhere and run around with the dog, then I have to be a little more creative. And it is always a fuzzy area where laws are concerned. Of course though, if there is another dog and owner, you snag your dog and maybe call it a day. 

The way I look at it, our state has a leash law, the one I cited. If a park does not ban animals completely, then they have their own little signs saying dogs must be leashed, and I comply with that. If there are no signs, I figure the Ohio law is what we go with, and my dog can be off-lead if the dog is under voice control and not in heat -- yeah that is written in there somewhere. 

Unfortunately, most parks spell it out pretty clearly, so we generally just don't go to parks at all.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an older dog that I often let off leash-I know her pretty well-she has a pretty typical -maybe GSD temperament-aloof-she does not go up and say hi to others-a lot of times just ignores other dog-and if she does approach she reads them-she's not looking to start a fight-if the dog was da-she'd stay away. If I had my dog on a leash and an off leash dog approached I would not just let my dog attack it. Maybe I am entitled but I also know my dog


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I let my dogs off leash all the time. They're trained.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I have no problem with people who have off leash dogs that are able to control them. I am happy to see well trained off leash dogs with respectful owners that recall as soon as they see me. I'd take that over a poorly trained or aggressive leashed dog any day. 

I run into a lot of people on trails with leashed over excited or reactive dogs that sometimes come around a corner and suddenly are lunging at my dog and the owner is not always able to hold onto them enough to keep them from getting to my leashed pup. 
I have problems so often in my area with people's out of control leashed (or unleashed) dogs coming towards my dog and being difficult to stop that the dog park actually seems less risky for my dog than going hiking in the woods! At least you know you have a few minutes to observe the dogs coming up the the gate before they get near your dog. Luckily im moving soon!

IMO If someone has a dog thats totally under control off leash. Good for them! They might be risking a citation if they are in an area where there is a leash law.. buy hey, as long as their dog is under control and they don't allow it to run up to my dog without my permission I'm fine with that. And when my dog has a perfectly reliable recall in the future, I'll likely do the same, but will always have my dog recalled and on a leash immediately when we see another dog to be polite. 

Whats ultimately important to me, (and I think most people) is that the person is totally in control of their dog… which a leash does not always guarantee.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

My dogs are on leash when we are on trails or in the neighborhood. While they would be fine off leash, I keep them leashed as a common courtesy to others. That said, I don't mind seeing other people's dogs off leash as long as the dog is under control. I definitely agree that a leashed dog does not mean that the dog is under control either -I have had far more instances of leashed dogs rushing us than unleashed dogs.


----------

